# Wood carving chisel box



## kani (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Kani, first let me say you do beautiful work and thank you for sharing. If you post this in the projects section, more people would see it. Thanks again for sharing this


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful. I concur with Kaleb, post it in the projects section.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful, kani. You have a lot of talent.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## kani (Jan 22, 2014)

I used mahogany.I put my Chisels.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

That's some high class carving. Well done.


----------

